# I hate fleas! Comfortis??



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

We had a really bad time with fleas last year. Frontline just wasn't cutting it.
I used Comfortis for 2 - 3 months until we got he little boogers under control. My vet said Comfortis works through the fat cells instead of the skin and I could use it even though I had used frontline a couple of weeks before. It worked and we got rid of the fleas.
It has rained a lot this spring. We were in severe/extreme drought for the last three years so we need the rain, but the fleas seem to like it too.
When Copper gets itchy and hot spots seem iminent, I wash him in a povidone/iodine shampoo you get from the feed and seed/tack store (it's for horses). It really seems to keep him from developing hot spots. If you use it, do a small area first to make sure Merlin isn't sensitive to it. None of mine have been. Not even the sensitive skinned arab I wash.
Hope your killing spree is a rousing success!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for the response! That's exactly how I was hoping to use Comfortis....a few months to get things under control.

I just talked to the vet and he suggested using Capstar first, then going to Comfortis. Capstar kills the fleas instantly? Did you use this too, or go straight on Comfortis? When you used the Comfortis how long did it take before you saw results? Thanks!



coppers-mom said:


> We had a really bad time with fleas last year. Frontline just wasn't cutting it.
> I used Comfortis for 2 - 3 months until we got he little boogers under control. My vet said Comfortis works through the fat cells instead of the skin and I could use it even though I had used frontline a couple of weeks before. It worked and we got rid of the fleas.
> It has rained a lot this spring. We were in severe/extreme drought for the last three years so we need the rain, but the fleas seem to like it too.
> When Copper gets itchy and hot spots seem iminent, I wash him in a povidone/iodine shampoo you get from the feed and seed/tack store (it's for horses). It really seems to keep him from developing hot spots. If you use it, do a small area first to make sure Merlin isn't sensitive to it. None of mine have been. Not even the sensitive skinned arab I wash.
> Hope your killing spree is a rousing success!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

That's so weird, because I was in SC over the weekend and Milly came home all itchy. I thought it was from going to a groomer and them not rinsing her all the way, but then I gave her another bath myself and found some black spots (can't tell if they are fleas or dirt), and ordered Capstar. Unfortunately, I didn't have the Capstar in time, and she had some hot spots crop up on her bum... I had to shave a significant portion over her lower back (to the base of her tail) in order to treat the hot spots. She is seeming less and less itchy each day.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I bet you'll never come back to SC!  

Poor Milly! I'm sorry she got hot spots! That's what I am worried about here too. I gave Merl some Benedryl last night and this morning and I hope it helps keep things calmed down until the capstar starts working. 



MillysMom said:


> That's so weird, because I was in SC over the weekend and Milly came home all itchy. I thought it was from going to a groomer and them not rinsing her all the way, but then I gave her another bath myself and found some black spots (can't tell if they are fleas or dirt), and ordered Capstar. Unfortunately, I didn't have the Capstar in time, and she had some hot spots crop up on her bum... I had to shave a significant portion over her lower back (to the base of her tail) in order to treat the hot spots. She is seeming less and less itchy each day.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I bought some Bug Off Garlic on line. I don't know if it works yet, but they sure love it.  Good luck with the eradication!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

We have been using Comfortis with great success for close to a year now.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Can you give Capstar and Comfortis? Capstar would kill any adult fleas present, the Comfortis would keep them off. Frontline Plus will kill the eggs and larvae.

That's a lot of chemicals to put in a dog though.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Looking at the Capstar website yes you can give both the same day http://www.capstar.novartis.us/dogs/qa.htm#2
My rescue uses the Comfortis for all the dogs. It is so much easier to give.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for confirming that Carol, that's what my vet said too though I am uncomfortable giving both in one day! I did give the capstar and hour or so ago, and I think tonight I'll give the comfortis. 

Unfortunately I can't give my foster anything for a week, per her vet. But she's not itchy like Merlin is anyway.



BeauShel said:


> Looking at the Capstar website yes you can give both the same day http://www.capstar.novartis.us/dogs/qa.htm#2
> My rescue uses the Comfortis for all the dogs. It is so much easier to give.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

My vet loves Comfortis and says she and the other vets in the office have been waiting for a product like that for ages. I've thought about trying it but the cost is holding me back.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I LOVE Comfortis. I had used Frontline and Frontline Plus for years and it worked so well-----til a couple of years ago. Then in 10 days to 2 weeks after appliction, they would have fleas. I used Advantix for a few mnths, then the same thing.

Last Aug. Honey had fleas and and she had them bad. I gave her a Capstar and sprayed the house and yard the same day. Two days later I gave her a Comfortis and one week later sprayed the house and yard again. I gave her another in Oct. and we never saw another flea all winter. I gave her in March as it was getting "flea seasn and another in April but hae not given on this moneth and still no fleas. 

It doesn't work against ticks, but is great for fleas. I still have 2 of the 6 left that I got the end of Aug lat year---and haven't seen a flea. We live on sand and rae surround by live oak, sycamore and pine trees fll of squirrels, and get visits from possums all the time. Still no fleas.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> My vet loves Comfortis and says she and the other vets in the office have been waiting for a product like that for ages. I've thought about trying it but the cost is holding me back.


Yup, it's costly! For a 6 month supply it was $88. But it's worth it to get this under control.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I used Advantix for several years but then it quit working. Vet said that can happen so she recommended Comfortis. My girl has been on it for several months and it is working very well. It is actually a little cheaper than what I had been paying.


----------

